# What every smoker should see.



## jbest123 (May 20, 2011)

:devil: http://www.dump.com/2011/04/14/meat-glue-secret-video/ :devil:


----------



## realtorterry (May 20, 2011)

VERY INFORMATIVE


----------



## scarbelly (May 20, 2011)

Meat glue - gotta love it


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2011)

Saw this a while back, makes you think when you buy one of those boneless chicken breasts or the bacon wrapped fillet's in the 2 pack.


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 20, 2011)

I do not mind the use of meat glue but i do mind and think it should be illegal to not put on package. What wont they think of next.


----------



## smokey mo (May 20, 2011)

This is just wrong...


----------



## venture (May 20, 2011)

Grilling a "steak" of this stuff would be the equivalent of a medium rare hamburger.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## michael ark (May 20, 2011)

A little part of me just die ed. A little opm foil that could been good.keep the slime on the side .


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 20, 2011)

I like that they are wearing masks saying not to breath it in cause it's deadly lol that is wrong


----------



## burn-it (May 20, 2011)

jbest123 said:


> http://www.dump.com/2011/04/14/meat-glue-secret-video/


Yuck!!  Couldn't access the link above but found it on youtube -


----------



## tjohnson (May 20, 2011)

So, is this practice allowed in the U.S.?

Todd


----------



## fife (May 20, 2011)

YUMMMM can I have more??


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 20, 2011)

I googled it and this stuff has been around for years. There is even a resturant in new york that is famous for its glued together steak. The usda says it is safe and i am sure we all have had some for years and did not even know about it.


----------



## cheezeerider (May 21, 2011)

Isn't this is kinda how they process lunch meat? Put a couple of turkey breast halves into a cryobag with some secret slurry and suddenly it's one solid hunk of "meat"


----------



## DanMcG (May 21, 2011)

cheezeerider said:


> Isn't this is kinda how they process lunch meat? Put a couple of turkey breast halves into a cryobag with some secret slurry and suddenly it's one solid hunk of "meat"


If I had to guess, I'd say yeah. I'll have to check the label's on the cheap boneless hams today when I'm at the store. By law if it has meat glue in it it has to be listed as one of these. sodium caseinate, maltodextrin, transglutaminase  

I don't think there's anything wrong with the use of the product, but to glue up scraps of meat and sell it as a steak it wrong.

I got some meat glue in the freezer that I want to try on something, just not sure what.


----------



## hardslicer (May 21, 2011)

mmmmmm......meat glue


----------



## smokey mo (May 21, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say yeah. I'll have to check the label's on the cheap boneless hams today when I'm at the store. By law if it has meat glue in it it has to be listed as one of these. sodium caseinate, maltodextrin, transglutaminase
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with the use of the product, but to glue up scraps of meat and sell it as a steak it wrong.
> 
> I got some meat glue in the freezer that I want to try on something, just not sure what.




ok, i have to say it.... try it on.....meat?  :)


----------



## talan64 (May 23, 2011)

If you're using the meat glue yourself at home to "glue" say Elk, Venison, and some other meat that you shot yourself, to form an interesting combination of tastes....well, that's one thing.  But if Butchers, and chain grocery stores are using this to "make" steaks out of crap, it should not be allowed. 

Kind of makes me wonder what I've really been eating all these years.


----------

